# Swype Beta



## DiamondKing1976 (Aug 23, 2011)

Is there anyway to get the Swype Beta installed on GummyCharged 2.0?

The site says it cant be done if the phone came preinstalled with it. I figured since these were custom ROMS there may be a chance of doing it.


----------



## Cvetocek (Jul 30, 2011)

Uninstall Swype with titanium, then run Swype installer.


----------



## ezas (Sep 3, 2011)

Before doing any of this change your input method to a keyboard other than Swype.

Do the above and then use root explorer or other root file manager and delete /system/app/Swype.apk and /system/lib/libswypecore.so

Now run the installer down loaded from the Swype beta Web site


----------



## Cvetocek (Jul 30, 2011)

"ezas said:


> Before doing any of this change your input method to a keyboard other than Swype.
> 
> Do the above and then use root explorer or other root file manager and delete /system/app/Swype.apk and /system/lib/libswypecore.so
> 
> Now run the installer down loaded from the Swype beta Web site


The install worked for me without these steps. The phone automatically chose another keyboard.


----------



## DiamondKing1976 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. I just uninstalled with Titanium and ran the installer.

So simple, I am like why didn't I think of that.

I appreciate the help. This is a great board, you don't get the A-hole responses that you see in about nearly every other forum out there.


----------

